# Runtime Error R6025



## mtp081755 (Aug 20, 2005)

*My computer came down with a Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library, Runtime Error (Program C\Windows\Explorer.Exe) R6025 (pure virtual function call). How can I fix this? I don't have a Windows 98 CD to reinstall.*


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi..and welcome..
Go to Control panel>internet options>advanced>Check..tick.box disable script debugging..
Uncheck box display a notification about every script error..click ok..
Let us know if that helps...


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It's a fairly rare problem that may be caused by program conflicts or malware especially when online.

Sometimes it goes away by itself, other times it may require doing malware scans and trimming startups.

I'd suggest you post a HijackThis scanlog for review:

Download and install HijackThis using the "self extractor". Run it and select "do a system scan and save the log file". Then copy/paste the contents of the log to a reply

http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/hijackthis_sfx.exe


----------

